# Worlld music whit etheric darkwave-folk music of caucasus



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know this most exist, something grandioso, whit etherical vocal flute and instrumentation, something close to IRFAN in sound or VAS americain duo, something enchanting , powerfull ,evocative, timeless.

Please Talk Classical menber impressed me, what Caucasus etheric pagan darkwave has to offer, what about exotism?


----------

